# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  time to get crackin!

## russkayalove

Ok, my boyfriend's grandparents come to viset from Russia in two months.  They know NO english.  I know the russian alphabet and a few words, but I need to learn more fast!  I want to be able to have atleast somewhat of a conversation with them.  He and his family will be talking mostly in Russian when they are here, so I want to be able to know what they are talking about, plus my boyfriend sucks at translating and he won't tell me everything thats going on.  I have wanted to learn everything for awhile now, but am having a hard time focusing.  I really need some tips to help me learn it fast. Please  ::

----------


## scotcher

Don't worry about learning grammar then, just concentrate on learning as much vocabulary as you can until they arrive. You'd be suprised just how much of a conversation you can follow just by recognising around half of the nouns and verbs, and nothing else. Of course, it won't help you to talk to them, but at least you'll usually know what they are discussing. 
$0.02

----------


## Leon S. Kenedy

Now you have some motivation to learn Russian  :: . Sometimes we all need a little motivation to do something. Get a really good book. Probably something expensive because I bought a 30$ book and the thing is falling apart now (It's never been moved from the desk ever since I got it).  After you get the book I guess it all depends on you. If you devote a lot of time you should be able to get a lot accomplished. I’m about a month into mine and well… I kinda suck  :: . Hopefully you can do better.

----------

